# Compra-venta > Compro >  Compro libros

## anfiie

Compro libros. Si quieres deshacerte de alguno y está en buen estado dime que vendes y por cuanto y te digo si me interesa. Me gusta mucho leer libros de magia y quiero ampliar mi biblioteca con nuevos ejemplares, asi que, !ESCUCHO OFERTAS!!!

Así para todos: mejor si son ofertas de libros poco comunes en castellano o en inglés, ya que los "habituales" en castellano los tengo casi todos, tanto de iniciación como nivel intermedio y avanzado.

De los que me faltan en castellano o me interesan en inglés ayudo con una lista pero también acepto otros títulos que consideréis oportuno comentarme.

ALGUNOS QUE ME INTERESAN
En inglés:
Best Of Slydini
Lorayne- The Classic Collection Vol. 3
Lorayne- The Classic Collection Vol. 2
Lorayne- The Classic Collection Vol. 1
Close Up The Real Secrets of Magic by David Stone
Experience The Magic of Jon Allen by John Lovick and Vanishing Inc
Worlds Beyond by Paul Curry
Card Marvels by Paul Gordon
Unplanned Card Book by Paul Gordon
Cardially Yours Volume 2 of the Marlo Trilogy by Ed Marlo
Five Times Five Japan by Richard Kaufman
New Magic of Japan by Phil Goldstein and Richard Kaufman
WD40 by Wayne Dobson
Secrets Of Brother John Hamman
Nick Trost - Subtle Card Creations Vol 1
Best of All Worlds
Five Times Five Japan
David Regal - Approaching Magic
Richard Kaufman - New Magic of Japan
Troy Hooser & Joshua Jay - Destroyers
Peter Duffie - Magic of Fred Robinson
Paul Hallas - Magic From the Overground
Paul Hallas - Small But Deadly
Wayne Dobson - WD40
Paul Gertner - Steel & Silver
Secrets of Brother John Hamman
A. Roterberg - New Era Card Tricks
Troy Hooser - DesTROYers
Harry Lorayne - Best of Friends Vol 1, 2 & 3
Larry Jennings & Bill Goodwin - Up In Smoke
David Harversat - Chanin
Paul Gordon - Protean Card Magic
Ross Bertram - Magic & Methods
Jack Avis - Vis a Vis
Richard Kaufman - Jennings 67
Harry Riser - Feints & Temps
Roger Klause - In Concert

En castellano:
Trevor H. Hall - El legado de Ralph W. Hull
Luis García - El arte de las cartas
Pete McCabe - La Magia del Guión
Eberhardn Riese - Fundamentos
Woody Aragón - Woodysmo
Woody Aragón - Cosas Mias
Carlos Adriano - Magos, niños y otros misterios
René Lavand - Barajando Recuerdos (el previo a "Sigo Barajando Recuerdos")
David Roth - Magia con monedas para expertos
Manuel Cuesta - Monedas in crescendo (nueva edición)
Tamariz - Los 5 puntos magicos (nueva edicion)
Tamariz - La via mágica (nueva edición)
Tamariz - Monedas, monedas y monedas (nueva edición)
Tamariz - Sonata
Tamariz - Por arte de Verbimagia
Roberto Giobbi - Gran Escuela Cartomágica vol 5

*POR FAVOR, SOLO LIBROS QUE ESTÉN EN PERFECTO ESTADO*

Un saludo.

----------


## Mago Jimmy

Pues tengo los 3 tomos de Roberto Light y joyas de cartomagia de Alfredo Florensa , que pueda vender o intercambiar jeje. Un saludo  :Smile1:

----------


## anfiie

Gracias Mago Jimmy, los tengo.

----------


## anfiie

Añado algunos libros más en los que estoy interesado y así sube también el post para que no se hunda en las profundidades del foro.

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Buenas noches. Yo tengo uno de los que te interesan (Diseño de Milagros), un libro BUENISIMO sin duda. Si quieres puedes contactar conmigo en alberto.munoz@uci.com. Gracias. Saludos,

----------


## anfiie

Subo el post añadiendo mas libros a la lista de los que busco. Interesados en vender que se pongan en contacto conmigo por MP.

----------


## anfiie

Refloto. Sigo buscando libros. Alguien tiene para ofrecer?

----------


## anfiie

lista actualizada.

----------


## Moss

> Refloto. Sigo buscando libros. Alguien tiene para ofrecer?



Hola Anfile. Te he dejado un MP.

Un saludo.

----------


## anfiie

Refloto.

----------


## aleix

Anfiie: Tengo varios libros de los que te interesan en idioma inglés, pero como ha pasado mucho tiempo desde tu solicitud ,dime si todavia estás interesado en ello enviándome tu respuesta directamente a mi E-Mail: eldrac@hotmail.com, ya que me es más cómodo contestarte de esta forma. Gracias.

----------


## aleix

Anfiie: Tengo varios libros de los que te interesan, pero como ha pasado mucho tiempo, enviame un E-Mail a eldrac@hotmail.com ya que
asi me es más rápido y cómodo para mi contestarte, en el caso de que todavía estés interesado en los libros en idioma inglés.

----------


## davidbud

IBAN: *** Norma de los 50 mensajes ***

----------


## anfiie

Subo el post. Sigo interesado en los títulos que indico en él.

----------

